# Zugang zu Step7 Daten Projekt Jochen Kühner



## hanjo (7 April 2011)

*Hallo Jochen*

Ich bin dabei mich etwas intensiver mit dem Zugang zu den Step7 Projektdaten zu beschäftigen.
Dazu habe ich dein WPF-Projekt „TestProjectFileFunctions“, - „old_ToolboxForSiemensPLCs.csproj“ durchforstet.

Mir ist inzwischen klar,
- wie ein Step7 Projekt geöffnet wird
- wie die Step7 Projektverzeichnis gehandhabt wird
- wie die Übersicht der Bausteine zusammengestellt wird

Ich möchte allerdings kein WPF-Projekt verwenden.
Nun komme ich doch nicht so richtig weiter.

Ich möchte die verschiedenen Bausteine (FCs, FBs, OBs …) auf ein TabControl mit verschiedenen Reitern in DataGridViews einlesen (siehe Anlage).
Im Baustein „frmStep7.vb“ versuche ich dies durch eine For Each – Schleife zu organisieren, indem ich den Bausteintyp abfrage.
Das funktioniert auch, benötigt jedoch viel Zeit.
Deshalb meine Frage !

Wie kann man das besser machen ?
In deinem Projekt „WPFToolboxForSiemensPLCs.csproj“ funktioniert es ja auch.

Ich habe mein Projekt im Anhang beigelegt.
Beim Starten wird direkt die Form „frmStep7“ geladen – dort ist der Code untergebracht.

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen imm Voraus

Gruss hanjo


----------



## Jochen Kühner (7 April 2011)

*Jo...*

Habs mir mal angesehen....

Das DoEvents in deiner ForEach Schleife bremst natürlich etwas, da du nach jedem hinzufügen in dein DataGridview so der GUI Zeit gibts sich neu zu zeichen...

Aber am meisten bremst, das du jeden Baustein mit GetBlock öffnest! Versuch doch mal in Step7 alle Bausteine in den AWL Editor zu laden, das dauert auch...

Ich Zeige bei mir nur die Daten aus ProjectBlockInfo an, und erst wenn man einen Block auswählt, lade Ich Ihn! Aber wenn du GetBlock aufrufst, wird z.B. ein FC schon komplett in AWL umgewandelt, und das kostet Zeit!


----------

